
Show HN: WhatsHere, a travel guide in your pocket - whatshereDev
http://www.whatshereapp.com/
======
citilife
IMO the landing page appears a bit dry. Perhaps some sort of live demo (even
just a video) or something would be good... Also I'd recommend adding
capitalizations and proper formatting to the copy on the page.

~~~
whatshereDev
Thanks for the feedback! Working on the live demo.

